# A few of my 55 Gallon Members



## JoeCoolTM (Mar 16, 2010)

Peek A Boo!












One of the fiddlers playin king of the hill












Red Zebra on the hunt












My Texas Cichlid named Avatar












My Blue Knight Lobster named Dr. Manhattan



Lemme know what yall think!


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

blue lobster! cool!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Weird combo but if it works it works.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

very cool lookin fish. nice work dude.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice... I envy you.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

nice pics. one fish, two fish, red fish, blue fish.


----------



## JoeCoolTM (Mar 16, 2010)

thanks everyone!

yeahh i know a kinda weird combo but the crabs and lobster help get some of the food out from the gravel for now (doing a substrate change soon) and i mean who could resist gettin the blue lobster?! lol


----------



## JoeCoolTM (Mar 16, 2010)

well i got some good news and bad news today 

bad news is my green terror got sucked up into my filter :/ 
the little piece on the end broke and i took it off and being dumb was like ehh ill fix it tomorrow and look what happened :/

R.I.P. "Jack The Ripper"



the good news is i found a new lfs and i got a 3 inch jack dempsey and a albino peacock cichlid for 10$

its gorgeous, ill post pics later!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

You know you're mixing SA cichlids with africans right? That might not be the best idea.


----------



## findingjohn (Dec 2, 2009)

Very nice pictures. I love that blue lobster! How big does he get by chance?


----------



## JoeCoolTM (Mar 16, 2010)

the blue lobster grows up to a foot from what ive read and been told 
mines a female and they said they breed really easily so maybe i can find a male soon 

and yeah but also all of mine are about an inch or so still small and they told me at my lfs (DFW TEXAS AREA) that as long as they are "growing up" together that they would be fine?
is that wrong info?? ughhh i hope not, thats alot of fish :/


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah its not really about "growing up together" as it is that south american cichlids require completely different water than African cichlids. African cichlids prefer much higher pH and alkalinity. Your Africans will probably die if they can't acclimate.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh and the crab you have needs to have a place where it can get out of the water and get air or it too will eventually die.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

"angels and neons will be fine if they grow up together, too". Lol, people are so dumb. Something that eats fish will eat fish once they get big enough to get those fish down their throat. Piscavores are the most peaceful tankmates until they eat their neighbors. 

You fish will live happily with the lobster until they don't (live).


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

LOL emc is right. fish cant fight thier natural instincts!


----------



## JoeCoolTM (Mar 16, 2010)

wow well thanks everyone!
guess i have an excuse to use on the wife as to why i "have" to set up my 45 tall


----------

